# Fluidized sand bed filter question



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I was in J&L's recently and saw one of their fluidized sand bed filters. I've been researching them online ever since and have found that I can attach it to the output line of my Rena xp3. 

My question is, is there anybody who owns one of these filters and can share some insight onto the use of them? Maintenance, effectiveness, flow reduction if I were to attach it to my canister filter, anything else I might not have thought of?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody have any experience with these filters?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a eheim 1000 power head with mine.
I think your xp3 will be way to strong.
not really any maintenance to be done except keeping the water flowing....


----------

